# Stabbing pain around front of waist



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

Three days ago I had intermittent stabbing pains about 3" from my left waist, going toward my navel. It went away yesterday. I had the runs yesterday and a lot of gas. I was fine today until I had 2 slices if pizza and ice cream which I know was stupid. Then it started again. It's not constant, just intermittent jabs. I take Dexilant for gerd but this is not a reflux symptom that I usually get. I had a kidney stone many years ago but my urine isn't showing signs of that (I have test strips and always have a trace of blood so hard to know..I'd have more than a trace of it were a stone, I hope). I am really wondering what this could be and it is scaring me. Can gas be here for a few days, in one spot? Any replies would be appreciated.


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

If you have a history of kidney stones (which I do, as well), then you can get your doctor to order an ultrasound to make sure that it isn't a stone starting to move around in your kidneys. As I'm sure you know, kidney stone pain is just about the worst thing out there -- so don't wait until the pain becomes unbearable.

I don't have any other suggestions as to what it could be, but the best advice that I can give you is to go see your doctor ASAP. Make sure that you have a doctor who will be thorough about running tests and eliminating possibilities. If you already have GERD and kidney stones, you know the difference between a pain that you are imagining and pain that is an indication that something not so great is going on. Try not to be too nervous -- there isn't a whole lot that's worse than kidney stones in my opinion, and you've already been through those, so if you can handle kidney stones, you can handle anything.









Just stay away from any and all trigger foods (especially greasy ones like pizza and creamy things like ice cream!) and get to your doctor ASAP.

Good luck!


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

If it's fattening foods that are an issue it is quite possibly a gallbladder problem. Although the GB is located on the upper right side of the abdomen the pain can "refer" to all sorts of areas. I know someone who had GB stones and had pain in her back, and another guy who had stones as well with pain on the left side of the abdomen. I would definitely go the doctor and get an ultrasound as the above poster suggested. Good advice.


----------

